# Setting your quick change tool post ......



## toolznthings

Here is the method I use to set up my QCTP on the lathe to make the least amount of set up on the tools I use the most. I set the compound at 29 degrees for threading, or whatever you prefer. Then I set the tool post face square / parallel to the face of the chuck with a 1-2-3 block.





Now I can position my cutting tools in the holders with no need to move them again. Such as ... threading tool, parting tool, turn & face and all the boring bars are inline with the lathe bed. When I do need to move the compound or post for a special operation it is easy to return back to the original setting with the 1-2-3 block and the compound back at thread position. No need to adjust the tools in the holders.


----------



## 10K Pete

Yep, it really saves a lot of time. I was taught this method long ago and
have kind of taken it for granted.

Thanks for posting this. It's going to help a lot of folks I suspect.

I like making chips, not fiddling around with tool holders all the time.

In fact, I keep holders set up with turning, facing, parting, threading and
chamfering tools as standard. They can be brought to bear instantly as
needed.

Pete


----------



## Edke6bnl

I like the idea and will start doing this. easier than me bringing it all the way against the chuck.


----------



## tiger650

what do you want me to reply to ,did i miss some thing?


----------

